# NEED HELP Blizzard Ice Chaser/Tornado/Polycaster



## JLC (Feb 19, 2001)

Controller is giving a fault code, one flash and beep... Connectivity issue. We tried a new module on the spreader side, new controller in the cab and neither worked. Inspected every inch of the harness for chaffing or a rub spot and found none. Truck spread salt perfect Saturday, tried to use Sunday and immediately gave this fault code. Tearing my hair out after two 100 mile roundtrips to dealer :realmad: and can't seem to figure out whats going on.

Has anyone had this issue?


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Had a customer in WV blowing modules, 2 in 1 week (ouch!). Changed all the harness's. Haven't heard from him in a week so I hope that all is well now.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

JLC;1694971 said:


> Controller is giving a fault code, one flash and beep... Connectivity issue. We tried a new module on the spreader side, new controller in the cab and neither worked. Inspected every inch of the harness for chaffing or a rub spot and found none. Truck spread salt perfect Saturday, tried to use Sunday and immediately gave this fault code. Tearing my hair out after two 100 mile roundtrips to dealer :realmad: and can't seem to figure out whats going on.
> 
> Has anyone had this issue?


Check the connectors for a pushed back pin. Check wire form continuity


----------



## JLC (Feb 19, 2001)

Whiffyspark;1695620 said:


> Check the connectors for a pushed back pin. Check wire form continuity


I'll check that in the morning... Thanks!


----------



## JLC (Feb 19, 2001)

Whiffyspark;1695620 said:


> Check the connectors for a pushed back pin. Check wire form continuity


I'll check that in the morning... Thanks!


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

Our Snow Ex has some real quirky issues too. The anderson blocks tended to wiggle at the back of the controller and break contact not allowing anything to work. Fixed that last year with some dielectric grease and speading the contacts. Yesterday I discovered that if I start the spreader with the spinner full tilt the spinner faults and wont turn. At first I thought it was the connections at the back of the controller again but then I discovered if the spinner is half speed or less to start it worked fine. Different manufacturer I realize, but maybe one of these thoughts will help.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

JLC;1696258 said:


> I'll check that in the morning... Thanks!


I had the push pins back out in my Boss VBX 8000,
Also have a tray that catches salt under the drag chains i have to empty after each event or it builds up with salt and can freeze..


----------

